
Covid.bio – Analytics for Coronavirus - gsibble
https://covid.bio/
======
gsibble
Hello all! I created this since I felt better data analytics was necessary.
It's a work in progress, so please bear with me if you see any issues.

I am planning to add:

\- Daily change tracking (just added 21:34)

\- Country specific pages (with daily change tracking) (just added 21:34)

\- Log scaling

------
barbegal
Looks good. I'd be interested to see trend lines on the graphs.

~~~
gsibble
They're coming, but there really isn't enough data to extrapolate a good trend
yet. Except for Japan. That exponential curve fit perfect.

------
gsibble
I just added individual country pages (with charts): [https://covid.bio/south-
korea](https://covid.bio/south-korea)

